# Accidentally ate Moon cactus!



## gabby.santana (Jun 16, 2016)

I set mogali down while getting his soak ready and when I turned around he was munching on a moon cactus stem that he knocked down. He ate a good amount of its side. 

I purchased the cactus I want to say about a month ago and it has been planted in natural soil but I am very worried that mogali will be effected by any fertilizer and the moon cactus itself. I can't seem to find any information about if it's edible or not. 

Mogali is a DT he is about 10 months old. 

Who ever said tortoises are too slow has never met mine he gets in all sorts of trouble! He is just too quick.


----------



## gabby.santana (Jun 16, 2016)

I gave him Romaine lettuce right now I'm hoping that kinda helps with flushing out his system is there anything else I can give him?


----------



## Pearly (Jun 16, 2016)

Not sure about the moon cactus but I think they graft it on top of some type of havortias??... If so, havortias are not good for torts, but I don't really know what I'm talking about here. Perhaps @Yvonne G looks at this....romain should be fine


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2016)

They use quite a few different kinds of cactus for the base to be grafted upon. Unless we can see a picture, we won't know if it's edible or not.


----------



## gabby.santana (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Pearly (Jun 17, 2016)

gabby.santana said:


> View attachment 177511


No idea! @Yvonne G? You know your cacti, does this look like kind of euphorbia? And how is the tort today?


----------



## gabby.santana (Jun 17, 2016)

He's walking around like usual already looking for breakfast


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 17, 2016)

That looks like a Hylocereus. It's not toxic.


----------

